# All American Handyman



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Just watched All American Handyman on HGTV. Not exactly the most informative and innovative show, but it's nice to see a show with tools every now and then.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

wm_crash said:


> Just watched All American Handyman on HGTV. Not exactly the most informative and innovative show, but it's nice to see a show with tools every now and then.
> 
> cheers,
> wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


At present, we don't have any of these shows on cable.


:'( :'( :'(


----------

